# Kovachii seedlings arrived yesterday



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 31, 2007)

Well, I did it. 
I bought a flask from Glen and they were 
shipped from Fritz. 
Some of my friends wanted to go in on a flask
so we did. I'm going to give 1 or 2 of mine away
and then keep the rest. I sure hope I can keep
from killing them!!
Here's some photos:

The flask




The goods (with tape measure for size):













And finally the bottom row is the smallest ones:













There were a total of about 30 plants. More if you count those that I left in 
small clumps. 

I'm VERY HAPPY!!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Craig


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

nice healthy seedlings you got there


----------



## Elena (May 31, 2007)

Healthy fat babies :clap:


----------



## gonewild (May 31, 2007)

The roots look especially good. They should grow well.


----------



## Candace (May 31, 2007)

Good luck with them, they look like they're off to a good start.


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2007)

Cool, good luck.


----------



## John D. (May 31, 2007)

Nice plants. Which cross did you get?


----------



## Ron-NY (May 31, 2007)

How are you planning on potting them?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2007)

Roots look great! They should do well.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats!
If you have any, but any problems, please contact me.
I will be very pleased to assist you in the task of 'not keeling" your precious babies.
Isaias


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 3, 2007)

good luck


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW, thanks for all the encouragements and offers of assistance, especially Isaias....wow! 

The 'cross' is the species Phrag kovachii 'Laura' x Phrag kovachii 'Ana'. 
It's the only one that Glen Decker has listed on Piping Rock's website. 
If there is another cross available, I might be tempted to get some more.
However, I'd sure like them to come from Glen and Fritz! 
These seem like they were so healthy right out of the flask. Atleast 4 of them had around 3" leaf spans....a little more if you unfurled the leaves. You can almost tell from the photos but it's a little hard. 

I ended up keeping 7 of them and 3 other people got the rest. We pretty much evenly divided them up. 

I decided to pot mine in my standard paph mix with some sphag added in, plus a little oyster shell as a top dressing.....oh yeah, I also sprinkled them with cinnamon after I was finished so they would smell good. (my standard paph mix is a mix of CHC, aliflor, charcoal & sponge rock).

They seem to be doing OK, but it has gotten very hot here in Seattle since I got them, and of course I don't have air conditioning. (I grow in my house) 

Thanks again for all the encouragement!

I'll try to remember to keep updating you all on the progress.
I have also just accepted a position with my company down in Oregon
and will be moving in just a few weeks. 

Craig


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2007)

What part of Oregon, Craig? Lovely state!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 5, 2007)

My new job will be in Tigard.
I'm not exactly sure where I'll live yet.


----------



## Vrug (Jun 7, 2007)

WolfDog1, didn't you just get elected to the NW Orchid Society board? Well, congrats on the new job position in Oregon. Should be fun and your presence (and expertise) at the meetings will be missed.

~ V


----------



## isaias m rolando (Jun 8, 2007)

Again Wolfdog, if you need any assistance please let me know
Isaias


----------

